# HELP!!! VBS curric. needed!!!



## Reed (May 12, 2005)

Hey folks --
Is anyone out there doing a VBS this summer? We would like to reach out to the community near our church so we decided to hold a family VBS ( 6:30 - 8:30 PM so parents can be involved )

The problem we are running into is finding Reformed curriculum. Does any one have any ideas?

One idea was to modify our current Sunday School curriculum - Children's Ministries International Catechism for Children.

Another idea was to write our own. It would be nice if there were something out there, however, so we wouldn't have to reinvent the wheel.....

Any insights/encouragement would be greatly appreciated....
Reed


----------



## dkicklig (May 12, 2005)

Children Desiring God has some great stuff. They have 3 curricula devoted to VBS/Backyard Bible Club

http://www.childrendesiringgod.org/curric_descriptions/vbs.html


----------



## crhoades (May 12, 2005)

I'm picturing animated vegetables singing the WSC or the Reformation Song...We need someone with some 3D skills to do an animated Luther and Calvin...


----------



## Reed (May 12, 2005)

Hey! Wow! This Children Desiring God stuff looks pretty good!!!
Thanks a lot!!!
Reed


----------

